# Need parts for a shimano spheros 14000fa



## bmac2001 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am in need of the bail wire and roller assembly for my spheros. I have checked at half hitch and was told since that model was discontinued parts would be hard for them to get. Would anyone here have any they are willing to sell.


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not have parts ,how ever get on Floridasportsman web site and scroll down to MFR, Shimano is on the site, rep is Bantam 1 and is real good on parts and can tell you if parts from one reel will work on another reel, Good luck in getting reel fixed Tin Can


----------



## bmac2001 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thx my brother


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I order all the time so just PM me it you still need it..


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I have the bail off my 18000 that is exactly the same I believe. The roller is on the reel with my manual kit but you are welcome to the bail if it would help.


----------



## bmac2001 (Feb 18, 2011)

that would be great it will be a while brfore i get to nevarra


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.southwesternparts.com/

Every Shimano part you could ever need...


----------

